# Stupid Police



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I live beside the 6th October Bridge and there is a slip road onto it that I can look down on to, this slip road is practically a U turn and has trees growing over it from the park below... when you are on this slip road you can only see what's in front and not what's ahead and no view of the bridge.
Mr I have so much authority policeman has just stopped a but as it was about to go onto the bridge and made it reverse back onto the left hand lane of the slip road so at one point the bus was straddled right across the slip road with oncoming cars having no way of seeing it until they were upon it... to make matters worse he got the passengers off and they were all standing about waiting to get back on to the bus and continue their journey...
No wonder motorist flout the laws here... the people who are supposed to enforce it are dafter than they are.


----------



## armandnio (May 3, 2010)

egyption police is sooooooooooooooooooo bad and stupid


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Hmmmm

Sounds like that guy got many identical twin brothers working where I live and where I usually travel :lol:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> Sounds like that guy got many identical twin brothers working where I live and where I usually travel :lol:





Like it DG


----------

